# Powertec 6" Bench Jointer



## Youngblade88 (Nov 8, 2010)

I was looking at getting my first jointer, but i'm looking for something affordable. I came across this powertec 6" bench jointer, but i haven't heard that much about powertec. Was looking for some info and ratings on it.


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Don't buy cheap tools!*

I've never heard of the brand you mention. But there are a LOT of Chinese machines on the market and this might be one of them.

I'd only buy good quality, known brands. If you can't afford new, go to Craigslist. You're better off with quality used equipment than new, crap.

I know this from experience - trust me. Don't buy cheap tools.


----------



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

Same opinion as above would just like to ad don't buy a small 6 inch bench jointer unless you do real small projects. You will regret it I got my jet 6 inch long bed jointer on CL for 150. Look there.


----------



## Youngblade88 (Nov 8, 2010)

thats what i thought to, but i wasn't sure thanks for the help!


----------



## WoodyAllen (Dec 1, 2010)

*Powertec 6" Jointer*

1. The 6" jointer is big enough for most projects, has small footprint, bench-top style, and is inexpensive. On the other hand, the 8" jointer can handle bigger projects, is a much bigger machine though, free-standing model, and is more expensive. So you should consider your own situation in deciding the model. The 6" model is much more popular now, but that doesn't mean you can not have 8" model.

2. Powertec brand is new, but the manufacturer is not. According to it's company portfolio, it has done OEM for many major brands for 30 years. That's why you may see the similarity when you compare pictures of Powertec product with some major brands. My impression is that their planers and jointers are good because they are major supplier of both.

Hope this will help!


----------



## timbecht (Mar 16, 2013)

yeah i saw it on sears .com and they had some reviews on it and was woundering the same thing i could always make longer tables to add to it to handle longer stock thats what i did with my hand held power planer and it has worked great for years just looking to upgrade i also looked at there thickness planer


----------

